# Cheap Ipod Touch!!



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw in the evil ones flyer(Walmart) iPod Touch $179.83. was anyone able to buy one at that? I sent my wife there (my 5 year old son called me to see why as walmart is bad:clap: ) to see and they were mysteriously sold out! Has any one got one at that price? If not there where is a good place to try match the price. I was thinking Future Shop.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, apparently you missed this thread...


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

I knew I saw it somewhere on here but It didn't come up in my searches. owell. But again has anyone else able to score the good deal?


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

Gotta love Price Match. I got one at Staples with their 110% Price Guarantee. So I paid $169.81 for an 8GB Touch!!!:clap: 
Now my wife gets a Nano.:lmao:


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

seymorerage said:


> Gotta love Price Match. I got one at Staples with their 110% Price Guarantee. So I paid $169.81 for an 8GB Touch!!!:clap:
> Now my wife gets a Nano.:lmao:


Hahaha, it's threads like these that make me remember that this isn't *just* an iPhone forum!

Good job with the price!


----------

